# duck hunting tips?



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi all, 

I only have killed one duck with a slinghsot, now I want to try some duck hunting but the ducks I see are realy far and when I try to approach they fly immediately, do u guys have some experience in hunting ducks? should I try shoot them on the wing or hide myself and wait for them to come close?

Thanks!! SSPT...


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

I personally wouldn't shoot a duck with a slingshot. You'd have to make a head shot on that size bird as a body hit would just injure it due to the thick feathers. Also if you're in the states its not legal. Lead ammo near water is also a bad idea.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah only head or neck shoots, I will not hunt yet, Im just searching for tips


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Duck hunting tip = Do it with a 12ga shotgun using steel shot.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks Lacumo, so its not a good idea hunting ducks with a slinhshot!!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

If you do use big lead ammo it will kill big birds with ease


----------



## ShadyBeach (May 28, 2014)

A headshot would kill a duck no problem what so ever. even with smaller ammo. However it's probably illegal in most places.

If it's not illegal, i'd suggest making a hide or something. Or even train them to be more friendly by throwing them bread often. But then again that's very unsporting.

Brian


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

As long as it is legal ... Some sort of blind or hide, decoys on a small farm pond, early morning just at sunup or late evening just before sundown. A duck call would be useful, as long as you know how to use it effectively.

Watch for flights in the morning and in the evening so you can tell where they are going for the night. Position yourself in the main flyways near their feeding ground, using a blind.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks guys!!. I will ser if its legal,and if it is i will set up a blind and try to use q Dick call.i will be using 1inch straight cut TBG and 12mm steel


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Obviously the members commenting on why you shouldn't hunt ducks with a catty havent any experience doing it themselves, I've took loads of ducks with marbles and headshots, took a few with lead to the back aswell. There pretty easy to put down actually as long as you hit them in the vitals.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks Youcanthide, so as far as I hit them in the vitals with some power they will die!


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Just try and be sneaky !


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

yeah sharpshooter II, I will do the best I can


----------

